# msnikkistar: Custom Acrylic 12G Long (4/11: Full tank picture update)



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

This is gonna be awesome. I was just admiring the custom tank in the shrimp forum.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

What are your plans for lighting and substrate?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I am going to be using either AS or AZOO's substrate. Not sure yet. But my breeder indicated to use AS. I just don't like the ammonia that is released in it.

As for lighting, I am going with a dual strip T5 coralife 36".


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice. I hope that they tiny babies can't slip through those slits at the top. Perhaps add netting? 

BTW perhaps try florabase as a substrate? It works well for growing plants and I've never had any livestock die when I added them directly to a tank with new florabase (no ammonia being released I'm assuming? I don't test for anything haha).


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Foam will be placed over the slots to prevent them from going from area to area.

This is a shrimp dedicated tank, so plants are not going to be a main focal point. Outside of moss and wood, you won't be seeing anything else.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

So I'm guessing the SSS go in the left section, the SS in the middle and the S in the right section? If so, won't you get a few high grades in with the low grades?

EDIT: nevermind, you just answered it.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, I will. Which is what culling them means. I will move them into their allotted slots. And anything under S, will be sold off.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh my reason for suggesting florabase was that it has very similar qualities as aquasoil. It lowers the pH and softens the water a bit! I'm guessing that's why you want aquasoil for your CRS?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Oh my reason for suggesting florabase was that it has very similar qualities as aquasoil. It lowers the pH and softens the water a bit! I'm guessing that's why you want aquasoil for your CRS?



Yup. But from every experience I have had with AS, the CRS like munching on it. I am not sure why.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Sweet.. looking forward to your sales thread


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> Yup. But from every experience I have had with AS, the CRS like munching on it. I am not sure why.


I think it has a peat component. The natural organics are yummy. I use pelletized peat in some shrimp tanks and they munch away.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

you're going to need a bigger place for all these tanks :hihi:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

It will fit on my counter top


----------



## kvuyk2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Your new tank looks excellent! I look forward to seeing it with your lucky shrimp in it.

Thanks for enlightening me; I didn't know there are grades of RCS!!! They absolutely could be.


----------



## FriendlyNeighbor (Oct 17, 2010)

Sweet custom tank. Does the member have a personal site or something with quotes on custom orders?

Fn


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

No he doesn't, but if he posts, you can ask him yourself. 

I am not sure if he is taking orders or not.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet tank i was thinking of a shrimp rack but this looks way better hopefully he will post and we can bite on ur style LOL. Those will be some lucky shrimps.


----------



## plantscaper (Nov 14, 2009)

Sweet tank! I wish you good luck breeding shrimp. What kind of filtration are you using?

BTW be sure to update your tank pictures when its up and running. I would love to see the breeding machine in action.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

Very cool! Looking forward to seeing this project progress!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

plantscaper said:


> What kind of filtration are you using?


Sponge filters in each that will move water over the divider into the following tank and on and on. I will show you as soon as it is up


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Sponge filters in each that will move water over the divider into the following tank and on and on. I will show you as soon as it is up




man i still dont get it.. :help:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Oooh...I think you should have one compartment for like getting your own strain, having some fun with the punnet square. This is gonna be an awesome tank. 

As for substrate why not just add a peat/gravel mix? It will give the shrimp a lower pH which they need, they can munch on the peat and the gravel will prevent it from have toxic things traped in there, plus if you get some MTS in there, you said it doesnt have to look nice.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

dodohead said:


> man i still dont get it.. :help:


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

very nice, am eager to see the scape .


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

nice tank s


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats sooooooo good. Great design and its going to be beautiful when filled and the shrimps are added. A great finish comes from a great start...


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

updates??


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i want 1!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

*11/1/10: Tank scaped and set up*

I have worked out a deal with someone for a new light fixture, so don't worry guys...


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks so sick!  Will you end up selling the SSS grades??


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

No, they will be put into the tank as soon as it stabilizes again.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Looking good! Was that enough AS?


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> No, they will be put into the tank as soon as it stabilizes again.


Haha if you get a good colony going I wouldnt mind taking some off your hands roud:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

antbug said:


> Looking good! Was that enough AS?


Was enough for one compartment 

I transferred the AS from my 30C over, and I am using the filter on the 30C as well. So its almost insta-cycled.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

The adventures of Zeldar and Nikki!

Greg:  heres the deal if we win tonight u send me ur shrimp if yall win u get a championship (Rangers fan vs SF Giants fan)
me: lolol I dont think so
Greg: stingy
me: wanna send me 300 bucks and you can have them LMAO
Greg: did u mean 30? hahaha
me: 300
Greg: lol we will meet int he middle, 50
me: 300 LOL
Greg: but friend discount so that evens out to 50
me: i dont think so buddy 
Greg: fine, i was gonna send u some rcs but no way not anymore hahahahaha they are the super high quality brown ones lol
me: uhh lolol


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

its about time u filled it up n got it ready.. it looks good =]


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Very cool setup, Can wait to see some shrimp!


----------



## Stingray (Jul 1, 2009)

Very cool idea it looks good so far


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, that setup is full of awesome. Just when I thought I'd seen it all...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hyzer said:


> Wow, that setup is full of awesome. Just when I thought I'd seen it all...


Thanks! :bounce::bounce:

If only I had a house, I would have a lot more crazy custom tanks. lol


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> If only I had a house, I would have a lot more crazy custom tanks. lol


Seriously. I've already begun to describe the "walls of tanks" I plan on having once I move out of an apartment. Fortunately, my girl hasn't started rolling her eyes yet...


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Hyzer said:


> Seriously. I've already begun to describe the "walls of tanks" I plan on having once I move out of an apartment. Fortunately, my girl hasn't started rolling her eyes yet...


As long as your girl has her own room for what ever she wants, you should be OK. lol


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Moe said:


> As long as your girl has her own room for what ever she wants, you should be OK. lol


Not as easy always. I dreamed of the same before we bought our place, but after we did, the mortgage dampened my plans of a room/wall full of tanks. lol.

Great setup though. Very unique. Can't wait to see them grow out.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Moe said:


> As long as your girl has her own room for what ever she wants, you should be OK. lol


Or in my case, make sure you invest in a comfortable couch first. You'll be spending quite some time there. Fortunately Moe... my g/f loves the RCS you sent me, so fingers crossed I might get to sleep in my bed this weekend!!!

Subscribed. I can't wait to watch this setup progress.

J


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> Or in my case, make sure you invest in a comfortable couch first. You'll be spending quite some time there. Fortunately Moe... my g/f loves the RCS you sent me, so fingers crossed I might get to sleep in my bed this weekend!!!
> 
> Subscribed. I can't wait to watch this setup progress.
> 
> J


LOL good luck man

WOW:thumbsup:very nice nikki i love your new shrimp tank it sucks that you had to get rid of your 30c but hey this tanks going to be even more interesting ill be sure following this one


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

any updates? how's the tank? hopefully the waters cleared by now?

i still dont get how your sponge filter things work =x

still 0 posts on my journal, fail


----------



## plantscaper (Nov 14, 2009)

wow.....love the updated pictures.....i would not mind setting up a tank like that myself.

BTW what kind of rocks are those in the last section?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Awesome tank. About three years ago I looked into having a very similar tank made locally and I was quoted ridiculously high. I was going to do the same thing as you, although overal lower grades obviously. The beauty of it all is the water is the same throughout the system which makes moving the shrimp super easy (as I'm sure you thought of as well). 

I can't wait to hear about it working. Have you considered forgoing the air pumps and just using one larger canister filter? Or is that not enough filtration for you?

-Andrew


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Oops, just realized I had more posts on here.



plantscaper said:


> wow.....love the updated pictures.....i would not mind setting up a tank like that myself.
> 
> BTW what kind of rocks are those in the last section?


It is petrified wood 



A Hill said:


> Awesome tank. About three years ago I looked into having a very similar tank made locally and I was quoted ridiculously high. I was going to do the same thing as you, although overal lower grades obviously. The beauty of it all is the water is the same throughout the system which makes moving the shrimp super easy (as I'm sure you thought of as well).
> 
> I can't wait to hear about it working. Have you considered forgoing the air pumps and just using one larger canister filter? Or is that not enough filtration for you?
> 
> -Andrew


I have 3 sponge filters, and a canister running on this bad boy. The more filtration, the better for this tank.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice. This is going to be a sweet little farm. What light did you end up going with?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I got a 36" 96W one from JCox


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Aaaawesome!


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

msnikkistar said:


> I got a 36" 96W one from JCox


I can't wait to see a part of my old setup on this setup! 

**EDIT** I see the legs for the light on the tank, did they arrive before the light?

J


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, nikki, this setup is WAY awesome! Also, I love that light, works great for my mini.

So this tank is 3 tanks, but essentially one tank all together correct?

Im really diggin the middle tank. The spiral/curvy vines are something I have no seen done before. Looks great.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice. You'll be getting some nice shrimp from this setup./


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> I can't wait to see a part of my old setup on this setup!
> 
> **EDIT** I see the legs for the light on the tank, did they arrive before the light?
> 
> J


They legs did arrive before the light. The legs got to me on Saturday.



EntoCraig said:


> Wow, nikki, this setup is WAY awesome! Also, I love that light, works great for my mini.
> 
> So this tank is 3 tanks, but essentially one tank all together correct?
> 
> Im really diggin the middle tank. The spiral/curvy vines are something I have no seen done before. Looks great.


It is indeed like have 3 separate tanks, but the stability of having one larger tank 

I get the best of both worlds because they are all connected.



bsmith said:


> Very nice. You'll be getting some nice shrimp from this setup./


I will be getting very nice shrimp for this set up.

One of the shrimp I will be housing is the following. 









I have named her Nanumi. Which is "remember" in Japanese  This is a picture of the exact shrimp I am getting. She hasn't arrived to my house yet, as the breeder is waiting for her to drop her clutch. Just a picture for me to smile and stare at until she does arrive.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet where is she coming from?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Sweet where is she coming from?


Gotta keep that one a secret, but she is not coming from overseas.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

*Thanks JCox!*

Got my light today when I got home from picking up my kiddo from school...

Many, many thanks to JCox for the awesome trade.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

nice job Nikki!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You want some free wood? 
All those nanos and so little wood, 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> You want some free wood?
> All those nanos and so little wood,
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


I dont think anyone would pass up such an offer


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> You want some free wood?
> All those nanos and so little wood,
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Oh man, oh man!



EntoCraig said:


> I dont think anyone would pass up such an offer


No, I don't think they could! LOL


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

msnikkistar said:


> Got my light today when I got home from picking up my kiddo from school...
> 
> Many, many thanks to JCox for the awesome trade.



Awesome!! It looks great! I hope it helps your setup!!

J


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

There was a local SW shop closing up this week, I stopped by and they had TONS of these tanks, and all I could think after seeing this thread was a massssssssssive shrimp factory!
But I am poor at the moment :icon_cry:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

If I lived near you, I would have snatched them all up. LOL


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

I love your set up! It so much better than 3 separate tanks, water parameters are more stable and easier water changes. Nanumi is a beauty, Nice find!
Looking forward to updates.


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

hm... petrified wood and fissidens... looks familiar =x 

how is the tank holding up? any bowing? too much weight from the lights? =s


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

dodohead said:


> hm... petrified wood and fissidens... looks familiar =x
> 
> how is the tank holding up? any bowing? too much weight from the lights? =s


No bowing, and its all looking fine.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks awesome!!!

Is that a glow in the dark jellyfish on the end of the stand?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hahaha, yea it is one of those snausage.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh btw, anyone interested in SSS, SS+ (no entry), and SS (hino) should pm me


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l am but l need to get mines up and running  *cough nitrogen cycle cough*


----------



## plantscaper (Nov 14, 2009)

love the new light ....she's really coming along nice. BTW did you buy the petrified wood on line? if so where? i have been looking for ever.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

crazy cool looking tank (or tanks)!!!!
WILL LOVE to see more pictures of your shrimps once they are in the tank!!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

plantscaper said:


> love the new light ....she's really coming along nice. BTW did you buy the petrified wood on line? if so where? i have been looking for ever.


I got them from a local friend on TPT, antbug. But he bought them at our favorite little LFS, jojo's. Try local rock yards.



justin182 said:


> crazy cool looking tank (or tanks)!!!!
> WILL LOVE to see more pictures of your shrimps once they are in the tank!!!


They are arriving tomorrow


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

This is what happens when you dont expect as many shrimp to come to you....










More pictures to come...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Everyone, I would like to introduce Nanumi.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

she's purty!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

=O me want that!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Peeka boo I see you!


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

The Cherries loves ADA Red Bee Shrimp Food!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Those are baby Painted Fire Reds. Not cherries


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

!! I have lots like that, are they painted fire red babies too!?  The legs weren't red so I thought they were cherries!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

They are stressed from shipping  They just arrived at around 12:30 today


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

very nice! who'd you get em' from =P


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

cool, so this is where they get to hang out! I like the tank setup here for them. going to look very nice : )


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

So what's the grade and amount of those grades per tank?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

First Compartment:
20 S/S+ CBS
20 S/S+ CRS

Second Compartment:
90 Painted Fire Red babies (Some going out to others)
5 SSS CRS
5 SSS+ Crown/Flower

Third Compartment
20 SS/SS+ CRS


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

So the jprl's are going in the second compartment too?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

No, they will be in their own tank


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

With Sao Paulo?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Erios


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd take some Painted Fire Red Adults Males if you like to sell me a few! I have 4 Painted Fire Females and none to breed it with =\


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

If I could figure out which are males I would! But they are so small, I don't know. Maybe in a few weeks?


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok! Hurry before my females gets old and kick the bucket! lol


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Really awesome Nikki. Good job! I know who I am going to be PM'n when I get my 120G going! Good Luck.


----------



## AquaNorth (Jan 27, 2010)

Amazing job, Very well done. Your shrimp are spoiled rotten.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

Agreed with the aforementioned praise. Good work, and good luck.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Man this is an awesome setup. And that is some serious mula in shrimps too. Very nice!!


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Man, thats one of the nicest goldens ive ever seen!


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

I love this idea. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Are you using the RO water from the grocery store?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope, just tap


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Dang, your lucky to have good tap water! I got liquid rock.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea, I have soft water


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't rub it in :icon_lol:


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice! Im jealous. Im sick of going to the LFS for water, was wondering if the grocery store was still working for you. Think its about time to ask santa for a r/o unit.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l sometimes wish l had a divided tank like yours instead of a 30-c that way l could keep more varieties without cross breeding


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow...I want shrimp now...lots of them. I have RCS but those are so common. Maybe my 30g can be turned into a shrimp factory. I would just need a couple hundred dollars...sooo...in a year or two that will happen.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

i would love some baby fire reds! they look great btw! all of your shrimp do actually.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I do have a bit of a shrimp farm. Most of the shrimp I ordered were shipped out and sold cause of a group buy I did on another forum, but I still have good horde going.

Next shipment of shrimps, I will have my JPRL  And maybe enough saved up to get a few BKK or Pandas. Not sure yet


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

that looks really nice, great work.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Shrimp noob here. Whats "JPRL" mean?


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice setup!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Solid said:


> Shrimp noob here. Whats "JPRL" mean?


Japanese pure red line...I just learned about it also.


I just realaized I have a empty 15g....:help:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

*11/30 Update*

So less then 2 weeks after getting my girl, Nanumi, she decided it was time to give me babies.

From what I am told, the SSS's will produce about 6 SSS/SSS+ babies in the batch.  But who really knows. I only know she was berried by another SSS/SSS+.

Also, here are some pictures of the S/S+


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice. But seriously, try your hardest to count how many high grades come from her cause IMO that just sounds like a sales tactic to justify the super steep price. I hope im wrong since I might try to get a couple in the future but just sounds fishy to me. 

Good luck, ill look forward to the next 28 or so days.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Considering I got her for free, 1 is better then none  Even if she gives me all S/S+, I would be happy.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> Considering I got her for free, 1 is better then none  Even if she gives me all S/S+, I would be happy.


WHAT!!??!?!?!!

You are a slick lady, lady. 

I really need to update my mini-m since the SSS's I have that are breeding age are really throwing out some super nice shrimp with solid, bright, un broken white coloration and some really unique head gear.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

She was a bday gift to me.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats great, I wish I had some cool shrimp keepers like yourself in my area that I could have over to my house and discuss things over a few libations!

Was she from a local keeper or did your hubby get her for you?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Jiang604 sent her to me from Canada actually. 

She has been "mine" for about a month before actually receiving her with the other stock I bought in a huge group with myself and some others on a different site. He would tease me with pictures of her, all the way up until I received her. I had to wait until she released her last batch of eggs, and she did, just in the nick of time for her to be sent to me.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats funny. "Hey, yeah im just waiting for your shrimp to let some eggs go and shell be on her way"!

Cant wait to see what she produces. Also keep me in mind if you get or hear of anyone with some nice SS+ or SSS CBS.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea, those are a bit hard to get right now. Not sure why. Frank has some, but isn't selling. His are probably the best I have ever see. Soooo dark black and pristine white.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> I do have a bit of a shrimp farm. Most of the shrimp I ordered were shipped out and sold cause of a group buy I did on another forum, but I still have good horde going.
> 
> Next shipment of shrimps, I will have my JPRL  And maybe enough saved up to get a few BKK or Pandas. Not sure yet




I will LOVE to see your JPRL when they arrive!!! You are probably the first one on this forum to have them? The red legs, solid colors roud:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I may be, or I may be one of the few. But due to their super sensitivity to water temperature, I have to wait until Spring to receive them and my BKK.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Just please don't get a heart attack if they don't make it ok nikki? also l call dibs on the flowerheads


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I wouldn't have a heart attack as my supplier is super duper awesome and wouldn't charge for the DOA


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

just checking but if the bkk for some odd reason it doesn't make it send it to me i'll try to frankenstine it back to life :hihi:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hahahahha. I am getting 4-6 of them anyways. lol


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

So what country are they coming from, how long does it usually take to get to you and what is the cost for the shipping?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

sweet more for me! anyways im off to bed, oh and l hate you . gee l wonder what i'll be dreaming of tonight... hmmm


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

They come from Canada, they take 2 days to get to me. Shipping is included usually into what ever prices I pay.


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

Any updated pics?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't be like Philip...Update pictures!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I will update tomorrow, when I get more shrimp in. lol I have new additions to the tank now


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I will update tomorrow


Thats what Philp said....:icon_mrgr


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey hey hey, I am working on a new scape for the left side =P


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Caton said:


> Thats what Philp said....:icon_mrgr


That is... pure thruth. And a tad of awesomeness as well. :hihi:

No excuses Nikki!


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

Caton said:


> Don't be like Philip...Update pictures!





msnikkistar said:


> I will update tomorrow, when I get more shrimp in. lol I have new additions to the tank now


 
awaiting new additional shrimp pic. NIKKI. roud:


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

Subscribed...WE DEMAND UPDATED PICS! lol I love this tank and your shrimp! Nanumi (sp) is beautiful!


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Subscribed too, those are really some beautiful shrimp and the whole tank idea was ingenious! :thumbsup:

Do you know how thick the acrylic panes are, since you mentioned they didn't bow under the pressure.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Heartnet said:


> Subscribed too, those are really some beautiful shrimp and the whole tank idea was ingenious! :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you know how thick the acrylic panes are, since you mentioned they didn't bow under the pressure.



why do l get the feeling you want to make a tank similar to nikkis ? hmm *cough cough nano section divided 10g thread cough cough* 

l got an idea i've been wanting to try out that works similar to nikkis i'll have to post make a thread about it soon. anyways... any more berried females nikki?


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> why do l get the feeling you want to make a tank similar to nikkis ? hmm *cough cough nano section divided 10g thread cough cough*
> 
> l got an idea i've been wanting to try out that works similar to nikkis i'll have to post make a thread about it soon. anyways... any more berried females nikki?


Haha, it's cause you're right on track, I'm definitely going to doing something similar, but not exactly like Nikki's; her's is one of a kind. :thumbsup: Can't beat that.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome journal. I was just thinking of ways to divide 2 20 gal long tanks. 1 for Apistos and 1 for shrimp. Brilliant idea!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What kind of co2 levels are you keeping? I just find I too risky to add it to quality crs tanks. When I stopped the gas on my mini-m that's when the population really took off.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

bsmith said:


> What kind of co2 levels are you keeping? I just find I too risky to add it to quality crs tanks. When I stopped the gas on my mini-m that's when the population really took off.





msnikkistar said:


> This will be a shrimp only tank with no co2, and specifically meant for the breeding and raising of shrimp



Hmm... how much does a tank of this sort go for?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

AAAnnnndddd there are still no pictures...


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

Any updates on this tank Nikki? How are the Skrimpies?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay! That is one small RCS....


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yup yup! They were hatched on Dec 29th. Nanumi is saddled again as well.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Nanumi has been busy...:hihi:


Any chance of a FTS?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Not yet, I am in the process of rescaping the left hand side. Don't want ot show until its done


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Psh, we like the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## Rubiks_Coop (Oct 1, 2010)

Ahh! This is awesome! I saw something like this for sale on Craigslist but it was waaay bigger and the 3 "tanks" were different sizes it was cool but it was WAY to big IMO! This is perfect and its nice so you can have different grade shrimp in the same "tank!" =) Can't wait to see pics of the new scape!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice nikki, this should be a shrimp farm in no time.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

The DW in the center tank looks like something out of a Dr.Seuss book.


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

Love it!! Cute babies too...can't wait til mine start breeding...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea, I love the wood in the middle 

I have 5 blue bees that are berried too, but they hide too dang much to get pictures of.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking good nikki. I've been waiting for an update on this one.

Once again, very cool idea.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

looking good! You need to cover the back:wink:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL. I haven't figured out what color I want yet.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i was so excited when i saw this! I've been waiting for this update.  looking great! all your shrimps are so COOL. the moss tank is pretty awesome!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow cool idea! Very creative. Loving the DW in the middle and the rocks of the far right tank =)


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Why thank you all 

I am super excited for February to come as the left compartment will house my beloved Black King Kong shrimp


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

This looks awesome about what does it cost to set up a tank like this, stock included?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Lots of money and begging to your husband, wife, parents, significant other.


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

Money is all it ever takes to get something going. My wife would burn my money if I told her I wanted to set up another tank.

Nikki where did you get your tank from if I understand this you someone in California made it for you?


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

your husband should become a member on here, so we can convince him that your next tank will be a riparium lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

familyman03 said:


> This looks awesome about what does it cost to set up a tank like this, stock included?


Tank cost me $70
Filter: $75
Light: Trade
Livestock: Probably $400+



Caton said:


> Lots of money and begging to your husband, wife, parents, significant other.


No begging involved. lol



familyman03 said:


> Money is all it ever takes to get something going. My wife would burn my money if I told her I wanted to set up another tank.
> 
> Nikki where did you get your tank from if I understand this you someone in California made it for you?


dodohead on here 



accordztech said:


> your husband should become a member on here, so we can convince him that your next tank will be a riparium lol


PFFT RIPARIUM MY BUTT! lol That will have to wait until I buy a house, which I hope will be within the next year


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

love those tanks, nice shrimp collection too!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Why thank you swampuation!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Update:

I will be ordering 30 SSS CBS/CRS and 10 SSSS to add to the middle compartment. I will be sending payment for them next Thursday. So wait for the pictures!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Update:
> 
> I will be ordering 30 SSS CBS/CRS and 10 *SSSS *to add to the middle compartment. I will be sending payment for them next Thursday. So wait for the pictures!


Is that a typo? I seriously have never heard of ssss grade shrimp...

Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Caton said:


> Is that a typo? I seriously have never heard of ssss grade shrimp...
> 
> Can't wait for more updates!


No typo. There is indeed a SSSS Grade CRS/CBS.

SSSS Grade CBS is known as a Snow White, or has VERY minimal black.

SSSS Grade CRS has very minimal red. Snow whites are pricier then Goldens because Snow whites are completely white, they do not have that gross yellowish or reddish tone and will actually make they white of lower grades even better.

Picture reference:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow...you are getting a lot of shrimp...


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Those pics you posted resemble SSS lightning crs alot. Personally that's my favorite kind. l like the crs with red legs as well that silane posted on the site.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesomeness Nikki, great little shrimp farm!:icon_cool




mattycakesclark said:


> There was a local SW shop closing up this week, I stopped by and they had TONS of these tanks, and all I could think after seeing this thread was a massssssssssive shrimp factory!
> But I am poor at the moment :icon_cry:


Wish I had known...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

So, I got a new camera today (Canon Powershot SX10IS) and decided to take pictures of my second favorite girl in my tank to test it since I am getting my new *40 SSS* tomorrow in the mail.


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

Will you be selling them? If so, how much?


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Very pretty shrimp.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

looks like we both new cameras  can't wait to see em in the tank.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

fitness2go said:


> Will you be selling them? If so, how much?


I am not sure, because these were purchased for my own breeding stock.


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

Get on it! You should have used your contacts and bought a surplus to make available...any good shrimp lab would!

David


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

Love the LEGS on her!!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

My new additions.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Caton said:


> Wow...you are getting a lot of shrimp...



This rings true yet again. You are way to addicted to shrimp Nikki, you are like Philip and his rare plants. :confused1:


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Yer killin me smalls :drool: I got CPDs in my 20L SSS+ tank right now instead
I want...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Some better pictures with my new camera


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd be happy to have some of your culls 


Seriously though, you have amazing shrimp.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Caton said:


> I'd be happy to have some of your culls


 lol +1


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What are you classifying those as?

On planet inverts on one grading guide they say that only shrimp w headgear are SSS then in another they show ones without as SSS. I know it's different depending on where you go. 

I think that we should have a standard here on TPT. How about we put one together?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

SSS = no head gear (small/large maro)
SSS+ = head gear (ie crown/flower/lightening)
SSSS = barely any head gear markings, majority of white.

My order, I got 5 SSSS CRS and 5 SSSS cbs. They are breed in crs and cbs only tanks. I only added them together for acclimation. Once that is done, they will be separated again.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Oooh Nikki, weren't you talking about wanting some nice CBS a while back?

You got some, lol. The second pic is AMAZING.


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

they look wonderful


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

how are SSSS compared to say a golden white? Wouldn't the golden white be like, SSSSS since it has no color at all?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Eww no, goldens aren't worth anything. Now snow whites, those are worth a pretty penny.

Either way, one you loose coloration it reverts back to golden or snow white.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Can you explain the grading of CBS?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

It's the same as CRS, however, the "snow white" is the all white version of the CBS. Snow whites have no breakage in their white, and do not have any under tones of yellow or red like a golden will have. Introducing a snow white into stock, will help intensify the white, whereas introducing a golden will cause the white to not be as solid. That is why on CRS, you will see the white not as solid in the higher grades at times.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Good to know the grading as it sits now. 

Im with you on the yellows. Gross!

Im still trying to find the snow whites that came from my shrimp but I haven't seen them in quite a while. I dont know why they would have died since no other shrimp in the tank have died that I have ever seen.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> It's the same as CRS


I guess my confusion is coming from the panda/impact/KK.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> It's the same as CRS, however, the "snow white" is the all white version of the CBS. Snow whites have no breakage in their white, and do not have any under tones of yellow or red like a golden will have. Introducing a snow white into stock, will help intensify the white, whereas introducing a golden will cause the white to not be as solid. That is why on CRS, you will see the white not as solid in the higher grades at times.


Yeah, I hate seeing a SSS+ shrimp of mine with only half of it's body white... a part of me almost can't cull him/her. I guess the breeder I got them from mixed them with goldens, and it screws up their genetics.

I kind of thought snow white could be from a CBS or a CRS. As long as they have all white markings aren't they basically the same?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Yeah, I hate seeing a SSS+ shrimp of mine with only half of it's body white... a part of me almost can't cull him/her. I guess the breeder I got them from mixed them with goldens, and it screws up their genetics.
> 
> I kind of thought snow white could be from a CBS or a CRS. As long as they have all white markings aren't they basically the same?


No, snow white have genes for black, and goldens have genes for red. There isn't a mix of genes. You can only get snow white from CBS and only goldens from CRS. For instance.



Golden Snow X Golden Snow = Golden Snow
Snow White X Snow White = Snow White, Grade SSS, Grade SS

Goldens have to be introduced into a CRS colony in order to get headgear such as crowns and flowers at some point. However, the coverage of white is better when the golden gene hasn't been introduced in at least 4-5 generations. Which is why a lot of CRS breeders will supplement more in a CRS tank to make the white better.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

interesting.

Now, if they can make a crystal purple shrimp, i'd be all over that, or crystal orange, or crystal yellow, pink, blue, green... magenta


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Heh, Nikki, you know all the tricks 

I've never even seen snow whites for sale... must be really rare. On a completely unrelated note, do you know when theshrimplab will have some SSS CBS for sale? You made me itch for some


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Heh, Nikki, you know all the tricks
> 
> I've never even seen snow whites for sale... must be really rare. On a completely unrelated note, do you know when theshrimplab will have some SSS CBS for sale? You made me itch for some


That's what I got the CBS for  I am hoping they start breeding soon. My supplier doesn't sell his SSS CBS because he uses them in a breeding project.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes! Encourage them! Play some mood music and turn the lights down! lol

And when they decide to make some little shrimpies, I want a few.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

*picture edited*
Hmm.. the ones in this pic look more like SS to me, not SSS... right? I just looked it up. Hehe


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

SS for sure but still nice.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Im jealous of your shrimp, i would be happy just to have S grade.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

The more I see of them, the more I really love CBS.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice farm you have have their nikki! I wonder how many people read this thread and had to wipe the drool of the keyboard.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

DROOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLL!!!


Amy


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, I've done it. I've ordered a Fluval Spec for my CBS.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Nikki,

get more pictures of the shrimp in pic #3. 

It's gorgeous. It has a little berret/barret!


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow beautiful fat shrimps u got there, more more more more pics lol


----------



## koldsoup (Feb 21, 2011)

Subscribed. More pics please


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Displeased.

You've forgotten about this thread. :angryfire

Lol, more pictures please.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Where are the updates?????
I have a question, This is a 12gallon tank divided in to 3 four gallon sections, every where I read they say you need at least 20 gallons to breed successfully. How much truth is in that? I made a 4 gallon tank from scratch that I am very proud of.
Nikki Please let me know what you think


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I've raised and bred many a crs in a 10 gal tank.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

I think the whole 20gal thing is just for maintaining water quality/personal space. As long as you are on top of water changes and removing some population when it gets too high, you'll be fine.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

beautiful shrimps!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


>


i got dibbs on them babies!!!!!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

bsmith said:


> i got dibbs on them babies!!!!!!


Look what I found in my tank Brandon...

































The babies in real life look more dark brown then red, not sure why the pictures make them look so reddish though. lol Dumb camera.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

wow! looking good! super nice looking!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Very cool. That last pic, the shrimp has red eyes?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Nikki is playing peek-a-boo on her avatar pic lol. Are the two last pics the results of the berried cbs or are they something else?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Man oh man that's great. You know I have no problem with getting .5cm shrimp, I actually prefer them that size since they handle shipping/acclimation stress better at that size. So as soon as they get that big im ready to roll!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

antbug said:


> Very cool. That last pic, the shrimp has red eyes?


It's just the lighting. It has black eyes, but for some reason when I put the white balance it intensifies the red of everything. But if I don't use it, everything looks yellow cause of the Cappa leaves. 



!shadow! said:


> Nikki is playing peek-a-boo on her avatar pic lol. Are the two last pics the results of the berried cbs or are they something else?


Results of a berried CBS, again lighting is an issue. Not sure what I can do to get the actual colors to show.



bsmith said:


> Man oh man that's great. You know I have no problem with getting .5cm shrimp, I actually prefer them that size since they handle shipping/acclimation stress better at that size. So as soon as they get that big im ready to roll!


LMAO!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

You think im joking but im not really. I would have no problem getting them that small. What is the smallest you will ship?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I usually let them grow for about a month before I ship them out. Id say in 2 weeks at least.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Perfect, if I dont hear anything I will be PM'ing you two Saturdays from now. Grow baby CBS's grow!!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

lol k


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

*4/11/11*


















































Before: 4/9/11









After: 4/11/11


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What was the before/after shots showing? Just how pretty she is?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Berried shots


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

i love your moss period. =D

The shrimp are looking great very interesting and succesful project this turned out to be congratz =)


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, I saw the other berried one and thought that was the second one. Good jub. Any new info on the CRS's?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Pardon my idiot-ism, but what was the question about the CRS again? LOL


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> Pardon my idiot-ism, but what was the question about the CRS again? LOL


Just seeing if maybe there was any berrying going on with them.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh yea... I found 6 berried today. Still not as big of a ratio as the CBS though. Still not sure why the CBS berry more then the CRS.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

looks Great! i want this moss also! moss burglar ALERT. ninja style!!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

You guys can have the trimmings. lol I throw most of it out cause it grows like a weed in this tank.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> Pardon my idiot-ism, but what was the question about the CRS again? LOL





msnikkistar said:


> Oh yea... I found 6 berried today. Still not as big of a ratio as the CBS though. Still not sure why the CBS berry more then the CRS.


Well that's good news. I cant remember are the CBS kept with the CRS?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

No, they are separated into different compartments.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice Nikki! Your shrimp are like rabbits. I bet its the light 

J


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

tank sucks


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

your face sucks greg


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

i can feel the love


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

greg's like the little brother i never wanted


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe you can train him to do your water changes for you?


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

nikkis like the big sister that gets all the cool stuff while you get left with hand-me-downs. she takes all the cool shrimp and wont give any for free. just a mean all around person.

oh, and cool new emo pic nik.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

lol zeldar, I'd watch what i'd say or else she might sneak in some planaria next time you need some shrimp :icon_mrgr


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

greg, you ain't getting no skrimps from me. lol


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

zeldar said:


> nikkis like the big sister that gets all the cool stuff while you get left with hand-me-downs. she takes all the cool shrimp and wont give any for free. just a mean all around person.
> 
> oh, and cool new emo pic nik.


:icon_lol:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

msnikkistar said:


> greg's like the little brother i never wanted


This is hilarious. Tank looks great, shrimp are wonderful, but this line is the best thing I've heard as of late. roud:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Nikki, you seem to be the expert on these awesome little creatures. Can you tell me if mine are decent quality or not? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...34094-12-gallon-long-crs-iwagumi-picture.html


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Never call Nikki an expert. Her head is big enough (both in size and ego). She will be crying herself to sleep tonight on her huge pillow.

Your tank is a lot better than Nikki's, as are your shrimp. I'd say your shrimp are S+ and SS. Really nice.

Nik, I am going to publicly harrass you until you give me something free.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL Greg is bitter


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh boy, too funny for comment


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

zeldar said:


> Nik, I am going to publicly harrass you until you give me something free.





chad320 said:


> Oh boy, too funny for comment


Funniest part of this story, I gave Chad free SSSS CRS without him having to harass me.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Nikki has always been good to me too. It must just be you zeldar.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Still not as big of a ratio as the CBS though. Still not sure why the CBS berry more then the CRS.


Because they know I want them!!! They're trying to overpopulate your tank . . .


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have pics of the SSSS somewhere on here? Didn't even know that was a grade now.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> No typo. There is indeed a SSSS Grade CRS/CBS.
> 
> SSSS Grade CBS is known as a Snow White, or has VERY minimal black.
> 
> ...


B,

Post #180


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you Antbug. 

This is very interesting because after looking at the white shrimp that popped up in my high grade CRS tank and thinking to myself that they didn't look very yellow but still weren't white like the snow whites were, now im not sure at all. 

Do they have to have some red on them or just be a not nasty yellow color like the goldens to be SSSS. I can tell you that the ones in my tank are the same white as the white on my SSS and SSS+ shrimp.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice Setup!!


----------



## Duckweed hunter (Feb 2, 2011)

Vary cool!!! I would love something like that for my OEBT


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Do they have to have some red on them or just be a not nasty yellow color like the goldens to be SSSS. I can tell you that the ones in my tank are the same white as the white on my SSS and SSS+ shrimp.


From what I understand, there must be some form of red or black on it to be considered SSSS grade. Typically, these are just breeding stock to generate more crowns within your population. Adding too many SSSS will end up giving you goldens however. So it is a balance.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

How many baby shrimp can you count? lol


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*oooooohhh so many babies!!!! *

Amy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice job on the babies. Yours tank is looking good!


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Are you still using the foam to prevent the shrimps from crossing over?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I actually had a divider cover that was made for both sides that allows me to cover them with panty hose


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

if i can guess (i mean count) the baby shrimp do i win some free samples? lol

looking good nikki


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hahaha. We can play the 'how many jelly beans in the jar' game!


----------



## donatkin (Jan 10, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> your face sucks greg


 Well played!!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Hahaha. We can play the 'how many jelly beans in the jar' game!


Sooooo cute!! Do you have to feed them, or do they just eat what the adults eat? I'm anxiously waiting for my berried girls to give me lil ones!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I feed them special baby food while they are tiny, then just feed normal food after. But with all the new berries and new shrimplets all the time, I am pretty much feeding baby food and veggies all week.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

well if nikki is allowed to make up new shrimp grades, than so am i.

hey guys look at me, i have SSSSS+ crs. They are similar to SSSS but have 0.00033mm (repeating of course) more white on their body.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

This is driving me crazy...is the filtration air pump driven?


----------

